# Plastisol or Digital Transfers for this design?



## Luxo (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello all, I'm trying to decide between going either the custom plastisol or digital transfer route and would like some opinions. I need 350 sheets of the attached design (please ignore the watermark; the design has 5 colors and I have the 300DPI version incase I do digital transfers). I'm looking for the most cost effective method which I thought would be digital transfers, but because the design is going to be roughly 9x9" (81 square inches) that puts the cost for digital transfers at around $3.24/sheet. If I went with 5-color plastisol transfers and ganged 2 designs per sheet I would only have to order 175 sheets at 3.49/per sheet. That brings me to my last question, are the two logos in my design (on the left and right of the "Lucas Oil" text) able to be screen printed because of their size/design?

Thanks,
-Luke

Edit: The pricing I'm referring to is VersaTrans for the plastisol transfers and Transfer Express for the digital transfers, however most pricing I've seen is pretty similar to those.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Try Dowling Graphics. Using their 13" x 23" two up per page 175 sheets + 350 images $ 2.90 each


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I would hope you get the ok to print that from lucas oil and james stewart aka Bubba. lol


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The 3 small logos, Lucas, AMA, and Mototowels are going to raise concerns with plastisol transfer makers. Unless you get a really clean print and are careful with the pressure they are going to fill in.

TE is a good choice for digital transfers, they are expensive but also very good. Versatrans is among the more expensive plastisol makers as they seem to specialize in speed; others such as Howard and Semo are about 30% less expensive even without ganging.


----------

